# Finally Recovered



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's the pics I promised this morning.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That is one hell of a night there.:bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i counted 35 flatties, a shitdonkey(sheepshead) and a possible mullet on the end?...

you sir, are doing extremely well :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Just in case anybody was wondering these fish came from Alabama so no laws were broken being that there were only two of us fishing. Oh yeah, that count was correct :35 Flatties, 1 Shitdonkey, 1 Mullet. All but five were gigged from 2:00 AM-daylight.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been admiring the catch there man! That's a mess of fish you got there! That'll sure feed some relatives! I'm surprised you aren't asleep right now after cleaning all those fish! Good job!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought the night was going to end up being a flop. The wind was in the 15-20 mph range out of the west and it was white capping. I managed to scrape up 6 in the 12-14" range between dark and midnght and decided that some thing had to change so we loaded up and relocated to some more promising ground that could be fished with a west wind and within an hour of starting and about a 1 1/2 miles of trolling we started running into them.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/20/2008)* I managed to scrape up 6 in the 12-14" range between dark and midnght and decided that some thing had to change so we loaded up and relocated to some more promising ground that could be fished with a west wind and within an hour of starting and about a 1 1/2 miles of trolling we started running into them.


Are you sure you didn't start talking them into jumping in the boat?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice catch, I've been twice in the last month with no luck!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice mess of flatties right there :hungry


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Five Prongs That's a nice mess of fish. But when you make a 300 mile trip you better get a mess.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

SWEET HAUL! :clap


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

nice mess of fish..:bowdown

where were you gigging at?


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

That is an really nice mess of Flounder!! Great job and thx for the pics.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess o fish there.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap


----------

